# SchH 1 Attack on the Dog Out Of Motion



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

So I'm reading the USA rules on attack on the Dog Out of Motion. I see the send the Dog/handler to the center of the field level with blnd 1. Then the Decoy is called out of the blind the judge sent him too. What blind would this usually be?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

The helper always comes from the 6 blind no matter the level.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

I assume you are talking about the courage bite..If so the judge might not have you go the end of the field the IPO 1 long bite is shorter then the 2 or the 3..And I have had judges send me out of different blinds Keith.. But what do I know


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Different amount of distance for the I II and III also. By III the dog team is the full length of the field.
Also, in th SchI the helper walks to the center of the field from blind 6 before turning and running at the dog team.
In the II and III the helper runs to the center of the field from blind 6.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought I seen it being shorter for a 1, than a 2 or 3. So is there a set distance or does it depend on what the judge likes?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The I, II and III get progressively longer.
The judge and the size of the field determines the actual length. Not everyone has a soccer sized trial field. 
A regulation soccer field is often referred to for a regulation sized Schutzhund field.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

There would be no reason for a blind search if the decoy were in the first one, drill over and end of test.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> There would be no reason for a blind search if the decoy were in the first one, drill over and end of test.


You lost me, what do you mean by this?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just what he said:idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Just what he said:idea: :idea: :idea:


Howard?


----------

